

'Don't forget to use your semicolons' - Douglas Crockford - alifaziz
https://plus.google.com/118095276221607585885/posts/74ZcpCQcio7

======
TheIrishman
It really is funny how people like Mr Crockford can dish out insults left
right and centre, but cannot EVER allow any honest and open discussion.

I made a comment about ASI, and was immediately barred from the thread, and my
comment was deleted.

Note, there was no profanity, or insults, just an alternative view.

So, I guess that that bigger brother is alive and well, and living on Mr
Crockford's left shoulder.

Liam Carton

------
testing12341234
So Douglas Crockford didn't read how it was the Google Closure minifier that
added the commas and that it was a bug in Opera's JavaScript parser. So in
Douglas' opinion Google Closure team are "idiot web developers".

~~~
astrodust
Old man on porch yells at kids to get off lawn, mutters something about eating
more fiber.

